# Edible Printing Paper...please help!



## Jared_mizanin (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello,

I am trying to make sugar beer bottles for an upcoming cake I am planning on making (it's going to be difficult!).  I hope to add labels to the sugar bottles, so they will resemble the real deal.  But I know NOTHING about edible paper, and nothing about edible printing.  As a photographer, I do own a couple very nice Canon printers...but I'm not sure if there is a specialized food printer needed for this job or if a normal printer can do so.  If a normal photo printer can do the job, do you need special ink?  I know these questions make me sound like a moron (I am!) but I figured I'd better ask 

As well, where can I find edible paper?  There is a Michael's Crafts store nearby...


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 24, 2011)

You might find the edible sheets under the names "rice paper", "frosting sheets" and Wilton has a brand out now called "Sugar Sheets".  There is a brand of edible ink called "Kopy Kake" that works on some Canon and Epson printers; however you must clean it with a food safe conversion kit before use.  All of these products can be found on the Kopy Kake site.  I converted my Epson through them but I buy my sheets through a Canadian Online Supplier.

An easier and much cheaper way to go, especially if you aren't going to keep using the sheets, is to copy the items you want printed on sugar to an 8x10 size and take it to a local bakery or instore bakery where they do transfers for cakes.  Here in BC I have got them done for anywhere from $6 to $15 per sheet.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jared_mizanin (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the response!  As well, I just realized there is edible food decorator pens that I am thinking I might be able to use on rice paper/frosting sheets.  Can anybody confirm this?  Here is the decorating pens I just found:

Amazon.com: Gourmet Writer Food Decorator Pens, Assorted Colors, Set of 10: Kitchen & Dining

I am hoping I can find this at Michael's, along with the edible paper.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 24, 2011)

I forgot to mention that the Wilton Sugar Sheets are available at Michaels.

As for using the edible pens on sugar sheets, I am really not sure if that will work.  I guess I need to know more about your project.
- are you using molds to make your bottles?
- when you say "sugar bottles" are you meaning compressed sugar? molten sugar? fondant? other?

The pens at Micheal's are  fine point.  I ask about size and sugar format because it is important here.  First of all, if you write on the sheet and then apply it, the ink may go through and make your paper weak and hard to cut and apply.  If you use these sheets on molten sugar they will not dry clear and will not look natural on your bottles.

I think, if you do have a Micheal's near you, that you should maybe phone or go there and talk to one of there cake instructors.  They may be able to give you tips.  Good luck and show us some pictures when you are done!


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 24, 2011)

Jared_mizanin said:


> Thanks for the response!  As well, I just realized there is edible food decorator pens that I am thinking I might be able to use on rice paper/frosting sheets.  Can anybody confirm this?  Here is the decorating pens I just found:
> 
> Amazon.com: Gourmet Writer Food Decorator Pens, Assorted Colors, Set of 10: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> I am hoping I can find this at Michael's, along with the edible paper.


These Americolor pens are very good.  I have them as well as the Wilton ones.  The Americolor are more of a medium tip and are not great on small items.  But I do like them.


----------



## Jared_mizanin (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks again!

The bottles (which I've never made before) will be poured into a mold that I will make of an actual beer bottle.  I will use sugar and light corn syrup, equal parts, that will be heated for about 5 minutes, turning a rich amber color.  It will then allow to cool for a few moments before being poured into the mold.  

I want to make the beer bottle labels out of the edible paper, and I'm hoping the edible ink pens will work on the paper.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 24, 2011)

As I said above, the paper may not work on your poured sugar.  These are called "frosting sheets" for a reason.  They melt into the frosting of a cake (or fondant) and become invisible.  I have used them on gumpaste to make game pieces for a "Game of Life" cake and even there, with the dry hardened gumpaste the sheets didn't stick well, but did blend in because they were basically the same colour.

Also, I mentioned the pens may not work on the sheets, but I haven't actually tried this.  I do know from experience if you get something too wet on the paper it will not peel of nicely.


----------

